# First litter for bitch.



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello guys is having a puppy from a first time mum a good or a bad thing ? Cheers


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Depends on the breeding. What are the pedigrees like, what is sire and dam like. Doesn't matter if a first time mom.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

As long as the mom is old enough to have at least hip xrays and other health testing, it should make no difference.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All the best dogs had a dam who was a first-time-mom at some point. 

All the worst dogs had a dam who was a first-time-mom at some point. 

If you put a deposit down, I hope puppies are on the ground. And, a bigger question in my opinion is whether the breeder is a first time breeder.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

dawnandjr said:


> Depends on the breeding. What are the pedigrees like, what is sire and dam like. Doesn't matter if a first time mom.


The sire is Clooney du Beffroi Artersien and the dam is Glora vaum haus thalie.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

selzer said:


> All the best dogs had a dam who was a first-time-mom at some point.
> 
> All the worst dogs had a dam who was a first-time-mom at some point.
> 
> If you put a deposit down, I hope puppies are on the ground. And, a bigger question in my opinion is whether the breeder is a first time breeder.


Unfortunately the breeder is a first timer but hey I already brought my lil boy home i guess we ll find out about how he turns out in a few months.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, every breeder is a first-time-breeder at some point. 

Even they have successes, perhaps more successes than failures. You _hear _about the failures. But the fact is, there are a lot of people out there getting dogs from newbies that are perfectly happy with them.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

selzer said:


> Well, every breeder is a first-time-breeder at some point.
> 
> Even they have successes, perhaps more successes than failures. You _hear _about the failures. But the fact is, there are a lot of people out there getting dogs from newbies that are perfectly happy with them.


is it easy to make failure even if both parents have okay pedigrees ? what do you mean by failures ? ty


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

emy1 said:


> The sire is Clooney du Beffroi Artersien and the dam is Glora vaum haus thalie.


vom Haus Thalie is a Showline Kennel.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

emy1 said:


> is it easy to make failure even if both parents have okay pedigrees ? what do you mean by failures ? ty


Failures would be when you have puppy buyers that are not happy with their puppy for one of many reasons, the pup is too soft; the pup is too aggressive; the pup has a genetic problem -- hips, heart, elbows; the pup is afraid of people; dog reactive; isn't easy to potty train, and the list goes on and on. 

I think a new breeder is likely to make some mistakes with the pups, maybe with the paperwork, maybe with the people. I mean, once the puppies are whelped, it is pretty much up to the bitch for a couple of weeks, but then, the breeder really needs to get her hands on those puppies. try different things, expose them to some other people. They may not know all that. 

But the biggest fails I think come from matching puppies to owners. A hard, independent, high energy, high drive pup might be great for police officer who already has a malinois, but it might not be the right dog for the widowed grandmother whose young grandchildren visit every 3-4 months. That is extreme, and of course life isn't black and white. Even with eight middle of the road pups, there may be one that would do a lot better with a less permissive owner, and another who would have done better if the owner wasn't a CM fan. 

Experienced owners tend to go to experienced breeders. And inexperienced owners fall to the inexperienced breeders, and it just seems like the consequences of this tend to be a double whammie. 

And yet, as I said, most probably have fewer fails than successes. Don't go expecting problems. Love your puppy. Train your puppy. Make him the best dog you've ever had.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

selzer said:


> Failures would be when you have puppy buyers that are not happy with their puppy for one of many reasons, the pup is too soft; the pup is too aggressive; the pup has a genetic problem -- hips, heart, elbows; the pup is afraid of people; dog reactive; isn't easy to potty train, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> I think a new breeder is likely to make some mistakes with the pups, maybe with the paperwork, maybe with the people. I mean, once the puppies are whelped, it is pretty much up to the bitch for a couple of weeks, but then, the breeder really needs to get her hands on those puppies. try different things, expose them to some other people. They may not know all that.
> 
> ...


I get it now  Thank you very much for your explanation.


----------

